# Driving in another state?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I drive in Jersey (plates/registration/ins) and was hoping I could drive in NY too. While driving Uber tonight, a pax told me that she heard from another driver that you're allowed to drive in both states. Thoughts?


----------



## DieselkW (Jul 21, 2015)

I think it's regional, and has to do with your license plate as well as your state drivers license.

Best way to find out is to drive to NYC and see if your driver app works. If you're not able to take NYC passengers, it will tell you.

I put "Hoboken" in the Lyft "cities" page and it looks to me like the eastern border excludes NYC.


----------



## Sgtleonard (Feb 22, 2015)

My home region is central PA. I spent last summer in NJ. When I asked Uber if I could drive there, they sent the following email:
*

Jacob at Uber* (Uber)

Mar 11, 16:59

Hey Robert,

I have great news: you don't need to do a thing!

As a central Pennsylvania partner, you're already properly provisioned to drive in all of New Jersey as well as Delaware.

So come this summer, just log in as normal. Whether you're at the Shore or at home.

Hope this helps! Please reach back out should you have any additional questions.

All the best,

Jacob

*Uber Support*


----------



## the_professor (Oct 6, 2015)

brabus said:


> im from Maryland and recently travel to NJ , i open my app and sign in as a driver, and within a second got request from NJ, but because i don't have permit to do so on this market i call pax and ask for cancelation.
> so is not the same as Uber which tell you on app that you are not allowed to operate in NJ.


I'm also registered in MD but I just got an email today that basicallys requires me to sign up to get a permit in MD as well as pass a safety inspection check in VA. Has anybody else in this area gotten this? What would be the best action to take? Thanks very much.


----------

